# I'm new



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello everyone 
Just wanted to introduce myself, we've been ttc for a year and recently had tests which diagnosed me as having PCOS and DH as having azoospermia. Futher blood tests on DH showed the possibility of sperm production so having PESA on the 25th May to see if he has any in his tubes. Fingers crossed will let you know how we get on
Love Hobbs


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Hobbs,

Welcome to FF! 

Good luck with the PESA, let us know how you get on.

Laine x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Hobbs

Welcome to FF!
We're all a friendly....if not MAD bunch 
Good luck with your tx
Angel
XX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Hobbs

welcome to fertility friends.

I hope that all goes well for ur dh with his pesa.

There is a thread for us gals with pcos if u fancy coming on over if u have any questions etc


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome aboard hobbs.

Good luck for future treatment. Hope to speak to you in chat soon,

xx


----------



## sanity_is_overated (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi

*WELCOME* to FF!!! 
Sid
x


----------

